# Dennis Ruabon Tiles - Wrexham - April 2012



## The Cat Crept In (Apr 9, 2012)

Workers produced massive amounts of terracotta at Dennis Ruabon brickworks, once earning the Wrexham village of Ruabon the nickname Terracottapolis.In fact, the famous red bricks have been used in lots of Liverpool buildings such as Liverpool University. And the famous Dennis Ruabon tile factory has been playing the biggest part in leaving this distinctive mark across the urban landscape since Victorian times. 

For Dennis Ruabon it all began with the discovery of vast quantities of high quality Etruria Marl clay in the Ruabon area in the 19th Century heralded the beginning of tile and terracotta production on a vast scale. By the time of his death in 1906, Dennis had established himself as a giant of the industry, ensuring that his firm - and the name of Ruabon - had been forever cemented in British architectural history. 

In 1944, Dennis's grandson, Patrick Gill Dyke Dennis, took control and launched a modernisation programme. By the end of the 1970s, brick production had largely ended, and the company concentrated its efforts on making quarry tiles.
Explored with WIMR.


















































































































































Core Samples.





Thanks for looking...


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work m8,you have captured it well.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice photographs!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2012)

Crikey there is some kit there!great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Some interesting old machinery still left, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Stussy (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing place and find, suprising how much machinery is left there, looks a great place too mooch around! Excellent pics!


----------

